# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  3d Print

## soplis96

Hello,

I am currently in a marketing class and I want to build a prototype of a portable like cup holder. I have a 2d drawing but I need help constructing a design and then printing the object. Basically I have little experience with 3d printers and if someone could consult me or help me build this, I would pay for the services. 

Thanks,
Sophia

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi! You can post your project requirement here (for free) and hire a qualified designer to do the designing for you. Hope this helps!  :Smile:

----------


## keithk16

Sophia,

If you have not found anyone yet I would be happy to help. I work for a company called EEZITEC and my job is to 3D design and print for customers. I can get you a good deal on both the designing and 3D printing.

Best,
Keith

----------


## Geoff

> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in a marketing class and I want to build a prototype of a portable like cup holder. I have a 2d drawing but I need help constructing a design and then printing the object. Basically I have little experience with 3d printers and if someone could consult me or help me build this, I would pay for the services. 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sophia


Something that simple I'm sure many people here could do for free and very fast, message me if you don't have any luck or prices too high.

----------

